# 2018-2019 Tiguan OR New Audi Q5



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

I am new to this forum and have concerns about the purchase of a 2018-2019 Tiguan. I am not encouraged by the mostly negative posts about the 2018 Tiguan. Would it make more sense to purchase the Audi Q5 for increased reliability ? That would be an extra 10K (approx). It just seems as though the Tiguan (or Volkswagen in general) is having many issues with quality. What are some opinions out there ? I love the Tiguan styling, especially in the SEL Premium and R Line packages. Thanks for any input !


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

If the Q5 you’re looking at is $10,000 more than an SEL Premium 4 Motion R Line than you’re primarily going to pay for the better power. So far having owned mine for almost 2 months the power is the only thing I’m disappointed in.


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

This is the internet - the place where people go to bitch and moan. Yes, there is a vocal handful of folks on here that has had issues. On the other hand here are many of us on here that have had no issues. In the US alone, according to VW, they sold 52,000 Tiguans between Jan 1st and July 17th. Puts things into perspective, eh?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I prefer the Q5, but can only afford a Tiguan. Been driving mine for over a year now and I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

+1 for Tiguan but only if you go for SE. For higher trim, you are almost too close to Q5 that you might as well go for Q5. I am completely satisfied with my SE 4Motion. There is also that 6 years basic warranty you are not going to get with Q5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

I purchased a 2018 SEL-P back in March 2018 after I told my Audi salesman that I wasn't ready to spend 50+k on a Q5. He called me back saying that he had a used 2018 tiguan with 2 000 kms on it. 

I went for a test drive and my fiancée and I both liked it. Couple days later I took the tiguan home, all was good.

After less than two weeks I had a leak under the front driver side... At first I was thinking possibly ac condensation. The next morning the spot was still there and after looking at it closely, it ended up being a transmission oil leak. Had to get the tiguan towed to the dealership and only got it back 8 days later.

Shortly prior to the leak, my panoramic moonroof rubber seal got bent for unknown reasons (later found out through this site that it was a common issue). This was also fixed after a couple days at the dealership.

I also had the b pillar rattle which I have to say, was not as bad as some have experienced on here but quite annoying for a vehicle that retail at over 40k in Canada. I didn't even bring up the rattle issues to the dealership after reading all the stories on here.

In July, I traded in my Tiguan with less than 6 000 kms on it for a 2018 4Runner. I have nobody to blame but myself for buying the tiguan, nobody forced my hand. But some people on here bash anybody that says anything negative about the tiguan which is ain't right because the tiguan has his share of problems and other people looking at buying a vehicle should know about them as much as people with no issues can share their story.

I'm not on here to bash the tiguan because it's not a bad designed vehicle but it has quite a few flaws.

I am glad to see that some people haven't had any issues after driving it for a few thousand miles but just to compare the two vehicle in my case, the 4runner which sales 120 000+ vehicles a year in the US has 6 reported complaints on NHTSA compare to 66 reported complaints for the 2018 tiguan which sales approximately 25-30k units in the US. This is not a great way to compare vehicles but I wish I had done more research before buying the Tig.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

I was in the same situation, deciding between Q5 Prestige with DAP and a Tiguan SEL Premium. Ended up with the Tiguan due to following:

- about $15k less
- no Q5 in the right configuration until Oct/Nov (2019 model)
- 6 year warranty on Tiguan

No doubt the Q5 is a nicer car but not $15k nicer by my book :-/

BTW: about 2500 miles in and it has been flawless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cogswheel (May 5, 2015)

A long Time Audi fan/owner, I recently considered the Q5 andTiguan when coming out of an A4q. Took delivery of
My SEL-P 4 Motion R-Line This week and couldn’t be happier.
Had the fortune to borrow a new Q5 Premium Plus for a week; incredible engine and beautiful build, it was a delight to drive!
Longitudinal engine configuration makes for nice power transitions with no torque steering, and the twin clutch automatic transmission is direct, crisp, sporty. It’s a rigid body/chassis; so feels like a bank vault. It has adaptive shocks, but always felt like tires were rock hard; lots of impact, and the ride was a bit harsh. Maybe other tires would help (Michelin Premiers in 18in). 
Full suite of active safety options only come on Prestige models for 2018 I believe which sticker north of $56k. Styling is getting complex on these new Audis. Just didn’t grow on me.

Loved the layout of the Tiguan; it feels a bit wider and has significantly more leg and hip room, and it seems better rear storage. Due to transverse engine layout, interior packaging has less drivetrain intrusion.
After reading here about engine complaints, I adjusted my expectations. Driving in sport yields a meaty power band and satisfying acceleration even with a load of passengers.
The engine sounds great, and transmission in sport works great around town. And the Tiguan handles and rides better around town on 20in wheels and Hankook tires. 
What I am most amazed with is the usability of the Infotainment system; and active safety features.Compared to Audi, touch pad infotainment is much more inviting, and is better integrated into the car. I’ve never liked the stand-up pad look in new Audi’s and the Tiguan’s appears larger. Phone integration and sound quality are incredible!
Between lane keeping assist and adaptive cruise with all else, the Tiguan nearly drives itself.
The SEL-P comes standard with full .active safety equipment ($39k in 4motion).

No question the Audi is a hell-a piece of engineering! But this time I went for the fresher VW and am simply thrilled! 
Since we wanted all active safety, we were looking at $15-18k difference in purchase price with longer warranty c VW.

Hope this helps!


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

cogswheel said:


> A long Time Audi fan/owner, I recently considered the Q5 andTiguan when coming out of an A4q. Took delivery of
> My SEL-P 4 Motion R-Line This week and couldn’t be happier.
> Had the fortune to borrow a new Q5 Premium Plus for a week; incredible engine and beautiful build, it was a delight to drive!
> Longitudinal engine configuration makes for nice power transitions with no torque steering, and the twin clutch automatic transmission is direct, crisp, sporty. It’s a rigid body/chassis; so feels like a bank vault. It has adaptive shocks, but always felt like tires were rock hard; lots of impact, and the ride was a bit harsh. Maybe other tires would help (Michelin Premiers in 18in).
> ...


This definitely helps !! I think what I need is more positive reinforcement for purchasing the Tiguan. This site is chock-full of negative reviews and problems about the Tiggy. I would rather pony-up and extra 10K for a solid, reliable vehicle than utilizing a 6 yr warranty frequently. I will consider purchasing the 2019 variant of the VW, whenever it is released.


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

I feel like the Q5 and the Tiguan are an apples to oranges comparison. The Tiguan is far bigger space- wise compared to a Q5 and would think they would cater to different types of customers.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Yantropov said:


> I purchased a 2018 SEL-P back in March 2018 after I told my Audi salesman that I wasn't ready to spend 50+k on a Q5. He called me back saying that he had a used 2018 tiguan with 2 000 kms on it.
> 
> I went for a test drive and my fiancée and I both liked it. Couple days later I took the tiguan home, all was good.
> 
> ...



Good feed back and it's good that you commented, _I'm not on here to bash the tiguan because it's not a bad designed vehicle but it has quite a few flaws._

Some perspective. The NA Tiguan has sold a little more than 50,000 units in its first year of production (not 25 to 30K) and as with all brands the first year can be problematic. 66 reported complaints is a very small number of 50,000 units.

As to the 4Runner having fewer complaints. The current model has been produced for nine years and sold over 128,000 units in 2017. According to NHTSA there are 16 complaints not 6 for the 2017 model so this far into production, this model should have *no complaints*. 

It's unfortunate that you had bad luck with the Tiguan but right now there many thousands of happy customers with trouble-free Tiguans.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

for what its worth, i have had my Tig for over a year now and at just about 19k miles.

i have had no issues with it until last weekend, where the front radar for the forward collision assist is malfunctioning. 
other than this issue this car has been perfect, well...except for the lack of power hahaha

anyway, doesnt matter what car you purchase, i bet there are those who bought a Q5 and have horror stories of their own. no car will ever be perfect, i think what you have to do is decide what is best for you.

that being said, i did drove an SQ5 back in July, i will admit it was a nicer quality and quick as hell. but at the end of the day i felt cramped sitting in the SQ5, just way too small. not to mention, my biggest problem with Audi vehicles is the tech. i mean they still have S3's out there with non touch screen infotainment systems in a dull orange color! and thats a 45k+ price tag!!!

to each their own, but i would like to say that VW and their vehicles have some pretty good quality to them, they just need to add some packages to their trim levels is all. 

good luck!


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> for what its worth, i have had my Tig for over a year now and at just about 19k miles.
> 
> i have had no issues with it until last weekend, where the front radar for the forward collision assist is malfunctioning.
> other than this issue this car has been perfect, well...except for the lack of power hahaha
> ...


Thanks for the info ! Its nice to hear from the Tiggy owners that are happy as opposed to the 'buyers regret" posts. I have owned mostly Japanese vehicles (Honda, Toyota, Mazda) over the years and have been relatively problem free. I owned a Jetta in the mid 90's and loved it. My son in law says "buy German" ...I definitely will, but to have what I want in a vehicle, I will have to go for the SEL Premium w/ R Line trim. Thank you !


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

I’d recommend the Audi over the VW due to resale unless you get a Tiguan for a great price out the door.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm new to VW and have had some issues with the Tiggy ( forward collision warning, b pillar rattle and the front suspension clunk ) but overall I really love the car. So much so that I'm planning all sorts of mods to it. ( So far at 1300 miles, have the deautoled lights, NAV screen protector , and one big mod that will remain nameless  ). My next mods will be lighter weight 19 inch rims/tires. Overall I think the Tiguan is the best looking/designed SUV in the 20-40k price range. 

To give more perspective here's my opinions after researching and driving some cars- 

RAV4- My parents have one it's a nice car but so boring and slow
Forester - Been there done that and likely not ever going back unless Suby gets rid of the CVT ( not likely ) and brings back the XT ( it's gone for 2019 )
CRV - nice overall but too boring/bland and I hate CVT.
Escape - was my second choice due to ecoboost but the Tiggy won me over with the awesome design 
CX-5 - really nice as well but too small and lack of a turbo engine 


With that said, if you can hold off until the 2019 is out, it won't hurt. My only regret is not getting the R Line.


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

shervsr20 said:


> I'm new to VW and have had some issues with the Tiggy ( forward collision warning, b pillar rattle and the front suspension clunk ) but overall I really love the car. So much so that I'm planning all sorts of mods to it. ( So far at 1300 miles, have the deautoled lights, NAV screen protector , and one big mod that will remain nameless  ). My next mods will be lighter weight 19 inch rims/tires. Overall I think the Tiguan is the best looking/designed SUV in the 20-40k price range.
> 
> To give more perspective here's my opinions after researching and driving some cars-
> 
> ...


their recall
Yes, I felt the same way regarding the CRV. It is nice, but boring. I wouldn't be concerned with quality. Same with the RAV4 although its getting a major redesign this winter. It may be something to investigate.
I will definitely be waiting until the 2019 Tiggy comes out, I'd like for VW to resolve their build issues at production. If they can't, I'll be looking more toward the 2019 Q5. I plan on this next car to be one of the last vehicles that I purchase, I want to make it count !!! Thanks !


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

__raj said:


> I’d recommend the Audi over the VW due to resale unless you get a Tiguan for a great price out the door.



I really am in love with the Q5 and I just may pull the trigger, but this little voice (wife) would probably object to the extra cash layout ......


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Yantropov said:


> I purchased a 2018 SEL-P back in March 2018 after I told my Audi salesman that I wasn't ready to spend 50+k on a Q5. He called me back saying that he had a used 2018 tiguan with 2 000 kms on it.
> 
> I went for a test drive and my fiancée and I both liked it. Couple days later I took the tiguan home, all was good.
> 
> ...


First of all, you do NOT tow in a vehicle over a small ATF leak.
And by calling and arranging an appointment, you should be able to get is done in less than half a day.
Nothing takes more than a day on a Tiguan, so you needed to find a better dealership.

Frankly, anyone who gets a sunroof or moonroof on any car deserves what they get.
Those are always trouble on any car, by any maker.
The electronics, rails, cables, seals, etc., simply are always very difficult to maintain, and no one likes working on them because access is difficult.

A pillar rattle is so trivial to fix, you should not have had to put up with it, again making the dealership suspect?

But ALL the bugs happen at the very beginning, so anyone who trades in and gives up 6,000 kms, is just not an informed buyer.
You were almost through the rough period, and none of the problems sound like they were from the manufacturer.
You need to learn more about cars.
They do not need more work after 10,000 miles or so, but less.
All the problems are factory defects, so quickly go away once a good dealership takes care of them.
This is equally true with Toyota, Mercedes, Volvo, etc.


----------



## twin1chrissy (Jul 17, 2018)

*I regret my Tiguan purchase!*

If the Q5 fits your budget, go with that vehicle for sure! Audi is more expensive but for good reason its a superior car. The VW inline 4 engine is garbage, the car has jerky shifting and lags terribly, even when putting it in sport mode to get more juice out of the engine.

I just returned, yes I said returned my 2018 SE Tiguan under Lemon Law protection. I had the my Tiguan for 11.5 months and drove nearly 20K miles, but the first problems started under 1k miles. Ultimately VW purchased the car back because of the B Pillar noise on both sides of the vehicle. The noise was annoying, but just knowing that the car potentially does NOT have enough wielding points on the frame makes me a bit uneasy about the safety if an accident were to happen. 

The Tiguan was a nice size for my family and I wanted to like it, but just too many problems with engine and B Pillar issue. I was very happy that VW purchased the vehicle back and I didn't have to hire an attorney

One day the 2018 Tiguan will be great, but not today!


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> First of all, you do NOT tow in a vehicle over a small ATF leak.
> And by calling and arranging an appointment, you should be able to get is done in less than half a day.
> Nothing takes more than a day on a Tiguan, so you needed to find a better dealership.
> 
> ...


Right.... You have an answer to everything don't you?

So it's OK to go to to the dealership X amount of time during the first 10 000 miles because after they "fix" everything you won't need to go back.... 

Any car can have defects, the problem with my Tig was the amount of defects. B-Pillar rattle, not such a big deal if you don't take in consideration that it's potentially caused by poor engineering and lack of welding. 

Driving with a small transmission leak is ok?








No its not.

Nothing takes more than a day to fix on the tiguan?! That's a good one, I'm sure a few people would like to disagree with you. 

Anyway, if you don't mind noises, not being able to fully enjoy the features in your car (LED ambient lighting, panoramic moonroof, etc), multiple trip to the dealership great than maybe the tiguan is for you. I've had 3 Japanese and an Audi prior to this vw and I've never had to visit a dealership for something other than regular maintenance or recalls in 14 years.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

twin1chrissy said:


> If the Q5 fits your budget, go with that vehicle for sure! Audi is more expensive but for good reason its a superior car. The VW inline 4 engine is garbage, the car has jerky shifting and lags terribly, even when putting it in sport mode to get more juice out of the engine.
> 
> I just returned, yes I said returned my 2018 SE Tiguan under Lemon Law protection. I had the my Tiguan for 11.5 months and drove nearly 20K miles, but the first problems started under 1k miles. Ultimately VW purchased the car back because of the B Pillar noise on both sides of the vehicle. The noise was annoying, but just knowing that the car potentially does NOT have enough wielding points on the frame makes me a bit uneasy about the safety if an accident were to happen.
> 
> ...



God, I'm sorry with the experience you had with the 2018 Tiguan. I'm hoping that the 2nd model year (2019) has most of the kinks worked out, especially the B pillar problem. I'm still wondering if an extra 9-10K would be worth it for the Q5 ...Thanks for the input !!


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

finz72 said:


> God, I'm sorry with the experience you had with the 2018 Tiguan. I'm hoping that the 2nd model year (2019) has most of the kinks worked out, especially the B pillar problem. I'm still wondering if an extra 9-10K would be worth it for the Q5 ...Thanks for the input !!


You should give a look to the Toyota Highlander. The thing with Audi's (German cars in general) is that they depreciate so fast. All cars depreciate but with Japanese especially Toyota's they retain their value much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

kirk_augustin said:


> First of all, you do NOT tow in a vehicle over a small ATF leak.
> And by calling and arranging an appointment, you should be able to get is done in less than half a day.
> Nothing takes more than a day on a Tiguan, so you needed to find a better dealership.
> 
> ...


Don’t tell people everything is ok with that piece of **** that made in Maxico, if they have a good quality control the sunroof will not leak and transmission oil will not drip. No response step on the gas paddle when you want the car to go is the big issue with this garbage.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

bestvw said:


> Don’t tell people everything is ok with that piece of **** that made in Maxico, if they have a good quality control the sunroof will not leak and transmission oil will not drip. No response step on the gas paddle when you want the car to go is the big issue with this garbage.


We all know how you feel about our "made in Mexico" cars. However, I fail to see how this could be an factor in a Japanese made transmission. If you wish to ascribe blame, you should put it where it belongs. A leaking transmission is a Japanese assembly issue not a Mexican one, unless it was damaged when it was installed into the car.

I am sorry that you have (apparently) had so much trouble with your car, but your experience does not necessarily match other people's experience. My Tiguan is almost a year old with almost 10k miles and it has been flawless. No problems, no squeaks, no rattles, no recalls, no leaks, no trips to the dealer (except to buy an oil filter) and it goes every time I press the go pedal. This is my second "made in Mexico" VW and the first one was also great. I would take a Mexican built VW any day before just about anything made in Detroit. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with things "Hecho en Mexico". Just like China and the USA, Mexico is capable of making junk but they are also quite capable of making top quality products. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> We all know how you feel about our "made in Mexico" cars. However, I fail to see how this could be an factor in a Japanese made transmission. If you wish to ascribe blame, you should put it where it belongs. A leaking transmission is a Japanese assembly issue not a Mexican one, unless it was damaged when it was installed into the car.
> 
> I am sorry that you have (apparently) had so much trouble with your car, but your experience does not necessarily match other people's experience. My Tiguan is almost a year old with almost 10k miles and it has been flawless. No problems, no squeaks, no rattles, no recalls, no leaks, no trips to the dealer (except to buy an oil filter) and it goes every time I press the go pedal. This is my second "made in Mexico" VW and the first one was also great. I would take a Mexican built VW any day before just about anything made in Detroit. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with things "Hecho en Mexico". Just like China and the USA, Mexico is capable of making junk but they are also quite capable of making top quality products.
> 
> ...


See this is where you’re wrong. We shouldn’t have to pick between Mexico and Detroit. Both are **** places to make a German car. Where should a German car be made? Germany. I had a Mexican made Jetta and it was unreliable. Are they capable of making a good car probably but will I buy it not at all. I wouldn’t even buy the new Q5 for it being made in Mexico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Where should a German car be made? Germany.


"German" cars are manufactured all around the world. Only talking about VAG cars - they are made in Germany, Hungary, The Czech Republic, Brazil, South Africa, China, Spain, The USA, and (of course) Mexico (and probably some other places I have forgotten about). There is nothing especially good or bad about any of these countries or the cars they produce. 

On a percentage basis, very few "German" cars are actually manufactured in Germany and those that are are usually assembled by a lot of immigrant labor (ie: non Germans). All auto factories produce some good cars and all factories produce some lemons - such is life. I refuse to buy into the typical American anti-Mexican bias. You are free to believe whatever you want, but you are not going to change my mind.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

Feature for feature, when you compare a 2018 SEL-P Tiguan and a Audi Q5, the Audi would cost 8K more. I'm talking TOP OF THE LINE VW. I have priced out both vehicles and found that the Audi "Premium" that you would pay is considerable. Worth it as far as quality and reliability or is it just the badge ??


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

For the premium $ for the Audi, you do get a better quality, better assembled car. No question in my mind, I considered the Old Tiguan, the New Tiguan, the Audi Q5, and the Audi Q3. From a quality perspective, from least to best : New Tiguan, Old Tiguan, Audi Q3, Audi Q5. I examined, and test drove all 4. I bought a very low mile used Q3. I really wanted to like the new Tiguan, it seems like a good value, but the it just screams cost-cutting wherever you look, and it does not drive like the other three.....


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> "German" cars are manufactured all around the world. Only talking about VAG cars - they are made in Germany, Hungary, The Czech Republic, Brazil, South Africa, China, Spain, The USA, and (of course) Mexico (and probably some other places I have forgotten about). There is nothing especially good or bad about any of these countries or the cars they produce.
> 
> On a percentage basis, very few "German" cars are actually manufactured in Germany and those that are are usually assembled by a lot of immigrant labor (ie: non Germans). All auto factories produce some good cars and all factories produce some lemons - such is life. I refuse to buy into the typical American anti-Mexican bias. You are free to believe whatever you want, but you are not going to change my mind.
> 
> ...


I’m not Anti Mexican. I am ant having them build German cars though, same thing as China, America, Africa. 

If it’s not a strong German build it’s Crap. I’m not going into the dealer to buy a Mexican made Q5. When I’m paying for a German one. Doesn’t make sense it’s not the same build quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> For the premium $ for the Audi, you do get a better quality, better assembled car. No question in my mind, I considered the Old Tiguan, the New Tiguan, the Audi Q5, and the Audi Q3. From a quality perspective, from least to best : New Tiguan, Old Tiguan, Audi Q3, Audi Q5. I examined, and test drove all 4. I bought a very low mile used Q3. I really wanted to like the new Tiguan, it seems like a good value, but the it just screams cost-cutting wherever you look, and it does not drive like the other three.....


I love the Q3 it’s a great little car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> Feature for feature, when you compare a 2018 SEL-P Tiguan and a Audi Q5, the Audi would cost 8K more. I'm talking TOP OF THE LINE VW. I have priced out both vehicles and found that the Audi "Premium" that you would pay is considerable. Worth it as far as quality and reliability or is it just the badge ??


Apparently you’ve never driven an Audi if you have to ask. 

Why don’t you save a little and go buy one. I’m sure you won’t look back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with you on the new Q5...for the premium $ it costs, it should still be built in Germany, like the first generation. Audi is really profit gouging on this model....And yes, I know the Q3 is built in Spain, but I find its quality, fit and finish, equal to any German made Audi I have owned.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> I agree with you on the new Q5...for the premium $ it costs, it should still be built in Germany, like the first generation. Audi is really profit gouging on this model....And yes, I know the Q3 is built in Spain, but I find its quality, fit and finish, equal to any German made Audi I have owned.


I only buy the last Gen Q5. And Spain is fine, nothing against there built quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Apparently you’ve never driven an Audi if you have to ask.
> 
> Why don’t you save a little and go buy one. I’m sure you won’t look back
> 
> ...



Taking your advice today ...I will be driving a Tiguan SEL-P and an Audi Q5 Premium today. I want to discover first hand the difference in drivability and quality. Only then will I determine if the additional $ layout will be worth crushing my budget ... Thanks !


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> Taking your advice today ...I will be driving a Tiguan SEL-P and an Audi Q5 Premium today. I want to discover first hand the difference in drivability and quality. Only then will I determine if the additional $ layout will be worth crushing my budget ... Thanks !


Good haha, I’m sure you’ll make the right decision. Let’s us know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Good haha, I’m sure you’ll make the right decision. Let’s us know!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went on a test driving binge today ...
We've been comparing the 2018 Tiguan SEL-P to the Audi Q5 Premium Plus. The price points were:
Tiguan - $39,500
Q5 - $49500 (before any discounts on both vehicles).

Theres no comparison on quality. The Audi was so much nicer. $10k nicer for the same features, not sure.

What would be a better comparison is the 2018 VW Atlas SEL-P vs The Audi Q5. The price points are exactly the same $49,500. I love both vehicles, the Atlas was fantastic and bigger. I couldn't choose at this time between the 2. The downside - 20MPG combined for the Atlas ....

I will review all my drives later but my ranking today is:
1. Audi Q5 and VW Atlas TIE. MSRP $49,500 for both
3. 2018 VW Tiguan SEL-P - MSRP $39,500
4. 2019 Honda Pilot Touring - MSRP $45,500
5, 2018 Honda CRV Touring - MSRP $35,500

More later....I was very surprised at the Atlas quality and size !!!


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> I went on a test driving binge today ...
> We've been comparing the 2018 Tiguan SEL-P to the Audi Q5 Premium Plus. The price points were:
> Tiguan - $39,500
> Q5 - $49500 (before any discounts on both vehicles).
> ...


Get them Honda’s outta here Lmaoo. 

Honestly do you see why I’ve been defending Audi? Audi>VW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Get them Honda’s outta here Lmaoo.
> 
> Honestly do you see why I’ve been defending Audi? Audi>VW
> 
> ...


$
Yup, the Audi was gorgeous. Its all about budget. Less than 40k = Tiguan. Still a toss up at $47,000-$49,000 between the Q5 and Atlas ...Both very nice.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> $
> Yup, the Audi was gorgeous. Its all about budget. Less than 40k = Tiguan. Still a toss up at $47,000-$49,000 between the Q5 and Atlas ...Both very nice.


Really? You ever drive an Escalade? Or any big suv for a period of time? What’s the biggest car you’ve owned? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Really? You ever drive an Escalade? Or any big suv for a period of time? What’s the biggest car you’ve owned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't laugh .......A Toyota Rav4 ...2016
Today, driving the Atlas was probably the biggest car (SUV) I've driven. It felt real good !!!!


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> Don't laugh .......A Toyota Rav4 ...2016
> Today, driving the Atlas was probably the biggest car (SUV) I've driven. It felt real good !!!!


That’s not that bad  lol. I actually like the Rav 4. 

I just got to give you credit, you’re definitely a man of your word test driving both. Most woulda just said they drove both and picked the Tiguan so hats off to you! 

The Atlas is huge, I can tell you this. It feels great for the first week and then you’re like why did I get such a big truck. It gets tiring driving something of that size. That’s why the Q5 or smaller SUVs are better ( especially the Q5) because they drive and handle like cars and aren’t to big to the point where it gets exhausting, but you have the space of the suv just in case you need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like you’re okay with buying an iPhone built in China...I’m not sure you said you wouldn’t buy an American product made in China or even think about it for a second before you bought the iPhone 

I have a coworker who bought a Buick Envision not knowing it was built in China and he was shocked to find out.
I have a neighbor who bought a BMW X6 not knowing it was built in the US but she doesn’t care.

Unfortunately, this is how the corporate world works these days my friend. They are all about how to make their product more competitive in the marketplace, which means that they have to have low cost or “high value” manufacturing facilities in places like Peubla Mexico. Just because a brand is German, there is no writing in stone that states that they shall only build cars in Germany.

This is not going to change your thoughts about buying a German branded product built elsewhere, but in my personal experience, the VW JSW TDI that I turned in last month under the diesel buyback program after 7 years and 6 months of ownership was built in Puebla Mexico and was the most reliable car I have ever owned.


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I’m not Anti Mexican. I am ant having them build German cars though, same thing as China, America, Africa.
> 
> If it’s not a strong German build it’s Crap. I’m not going into the dealer to buy a Mexican made Q5. When I’m paying for a German one. Doesn’t make sense it’s not the same build quality.
> 
> ...


Exactly, we pay German price for quality and design but we didn’t get it.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

martiansoldier said:


> Seems like you’re okay with buying an iPhone built in China...I’m not sure you said you wouldn’t buy an American product made in China or even think about it for a second before you bought the iPhone
> 
> I have a coworker who bought a Buick Envision not knowing it was built in China and he was shocked to find out.
> I have a neighbor who bought a BMW X6 not knowing it was built in the US but she doesn’t care.
> ...


I’ve always had iPhones because they’re the best. I personally feel that the quality of products made in China and the U.S are of the same quality. The only difference is for the company it’s cheaper to our source. 

I don’t agree with BMW building there SUVs in the SC. I had a German BMW X3 (08) and it was a fantastic truck I loved it with all my heart, but I wouldn’t buy another one. 

You say that your TDI was the most reliable car you’ve ever owned yet you sold it back?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

bestvw said:


> Exactly, we pay German price for quality and design but we didn’t get it.


It’s a shame. We have to pay more for the real German cars that are still built in the home land lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

finz72 said:


> Don't laugh .......A Toyota Rav4 ...2016
> Today, driving the Atlas was probably the biggest car (SUV) I've driven. It felt real good !!!!


 we currently have the Atlas Sel-Premium and definitely love it. We needed the space so we traded in out Tiguan. Also felt it has a nicer interior than the Tiguan and more features like ventilated front seats, park assist, WLAN/WiFi, heated 2nd row seats, etc... And also, a true 3rd row for adults.... The drive also is very tight, doesn't feel like an SUV rather a car. Thus is my wife's car and she is 5'4" and she doesn't feel that it is big at all when we first test drove it. She was intimidated at first but after driving it, that was gone. There is definitely a big price difference between the Tiguan sel premium VS, Atlas SEL Premium. But that big difference in this case, now that is worth it! Good luck in your pursuit of vehicle. I know you will make the wise, intelligent, rationale, practical, sensible, choice 😁


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> we currently have the Atlas Sel-Premium and definitely love it. We needed the space so we traded in out Tiguan. Also felt it has a nicer interior than the Tiguan and more features like ventilated front seats, park assist, WLAN/WiFi, heated 2nd row seats, etc... And also, a true 3rd row for adults.... The drive also is very tight, doesn't feel like an SUV rather a car. Thus is my wife's car and she is 5'4" and she doesn't feel that it is big at all when we first test drove it. She was intimidated at first but after driving it, that was gone. There is definitely a big price difference between the Tiguan sel premium VS, Atlas SEL Premium. But that big difference in this case, now that is worth it! Good luck in your pursuit of vehicle. I know you will make the wise, intelligent, rationale, practical, sensible, choice 😁


Ah I see you put your adult friends that you don’t like in the third row lmao... 

You put ya little wife in a huge truck like that god bless. If I did that it’d be in the body shop more then my drive way haha. All kidding aside what made you go with the Atlas with the kids? Who not go for something like the XC90? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> we currently have the Atlas Sel-Premium and definitely love it. We needed the space so we traded in out Tiguan. Also felt it has a nicer interior than the Tiguan and more features like ventilated front seats, park assist, WLAN/WiFi, heated 2nd row seats, etc... And also, a true 3rd row for adults.... The drive also is very tight, doesn't feel like an SUV rather a car. Thus is my wife's car and she is 5'4" and she doesn't feel that it is big at all when we first test drove it. She was intimidated at first but after driving it, that was gone. There is definitely a big price difference between the Tiguan sel premium VS, Atlas SEL Premium. But that big difference in this case, now that is worth it! Good luck in your pursuit of vehicle. I know you will make the wise, intelligent, rationale, practical, sensible, choice 😁


Yes, I felt the same way. Before driving it, I was semi-intimidated before I drove the Atlas but after a few miles, I was confident. Not only that, I felt POWERFUL !! LOL
The only hesitation is the parking aspect. It is a huge vehicle and it would take some time to adjust. With that said, I have a lot of thinking to do about budget, size and reliability. I didn't think I'd be so impressed with the Atlas but I am. I only wish I was as impressed with the Tiggy. Still in the running though. My rankings today ...

1. Atlas
2. Q5
3. Tiggy ......


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

finz72 said:


> Yes, I felt the same way. Before driving it, I was semi-intimidated before I drove the Atlas but after a few miles, I was confident. Not only that, I felt POWERFUL !! LOL
> The only hesitation is the parking aspect. It is a huge vehicle and it would take some time to adjust. With that said, I have a lot of thinking to do about budget, size and reliability. I didn't think I'd be so impressed with the Atlas but I am. I only wish I was as impressed with the Tiggy. Still in the running though. My rankings today ...
> 
> 1. Atlas
> ...


Let me give you my perspective real quick on what type of person chooses each, 

The VW’s are for the safer people, the people who choose the the safe route in life. They want practical and a good bang for their buck. They’re the type that believes in being that secret millionaire nextstore. 

Audi’s well they’re for the people that believe life is short, you gotta live in the moment. It’s now or never. It’s showy it’s flashy, just like the owners. You get a sense of pride driving an Audi. It’s for the “new” money. The ones that want to be seen driving not to blend into the crowd. 

Think of it this way if you’ve ever read Gatsby VW is for the owners that are from the East Egg where Audi owners are the West Egg 

Let’s be honest it doesn’t seem like you even want the Tiggy anymore. If you buy the Tiggy VS the Audi or Atlas you’re always gonna wish you got one of the other too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> You say that your TDI was the most reliable car you’ve ever owned yet you sold it back??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured this was coming and YES, I sure as hell did. BTW...I didn’t sell it back, they OFFERED to buy it back (sure, due to a settlement). Also, believe me when I tell you that having bought the JSW TDI and turning it back in under the buyback program is likely to be my best car buying/selling decision that I will have made over my lifetime.

The money I got for the buyback (plus other payments) did not include TTL costs and so, if that is excluded from the equation, I got back 90% of what I paid for a brand new vehicle after 7.5 years of ownership. If I did include TTL costs in the equation, I got back than 84% of what I paid. This also accounts for the interest I paid on the loan.

If I had taken the fix instead, I would have gotten about 23% in restitution plus other payments and would have had to hold on to a car that has been “fixed” unreliably with little to no warranty left on it and eventually when I sell the car I’d never even get close to the buyback amount. My other option would have been to not get the fix and walk away with $1000 in gift cards received, with a car that would only be worth about 25% of what I paid.

Perhaps you’d take one of the options that wasn’t the buyback to keep the reliable car, but from my perspective it was the best money decision I could have made.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

martiansoldier said:


> I figured this was coming and YES, I sure as hell did. BTW...I didn’t sell it back, they OFFERED to buy it back (sure, due to a settlement). Also, believe me when I tell you that having bought the JSW TDI and turning it back in under the buyback program is likely to be my best car buying/selling decision that I will have made over my lifetime.
> 
> The money I got for the buyback (plus other payments) did not include TTL costs and so, if that is excluded from the equation, I got back 90% of what I paid for a brand new vehicle after 7.5 years of ownership. If I did include TTL costs in the equation, I got back than 84% of what I paid. This also accounts for the interest I paid on the loan.
> 
> ...


Doesn’t matter if they offered or you sold it, you still got rid of it.

Now I’m not blaming you, I don’t think anyone took that little gift card. Financially it was the best decision. I honestly don’t think anyone would keep there car if they were getting offered 90% back over a 7 year time. I definitely wouldn’t  that’s all profit 

I was just proving a point. What do you drive now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Doesn’t matter if they offered or you sold it, you still got rid of it.
> 
> Now I’m not blaming you, I don’t think anyone took that little gift card. Financially it was the best decision. I honestly don’t think anyone would keep there car if they were getting offered 90% back over a 7 year time. I definitely wouldn’t  that’s all profit
> 
> ...


Understood and I get the argument, but I do believe that manufacturers strategically pick plant locations to benefit their bottom lines and if they built all German branded cars in Germany, we'd all be paying quite a bit more for them.

I drive a BMW 340i. The JSW was the wife's car and has been replaced with a Tiguan SEL-P, which we bought end of June and so far we've been happy with it. VW was a natural choice for us based on our experience with the JSW and the Tiguan fit our needs better than all available options, primarily because the cargo volume was the closest match to the JSW among all the vehicles we had considered and the 3rd row which is folded down 95% of the time was a plus if we had to haul some kids around or have visitors (with kids) from out of town.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

martiansoldier said:


> Understood and I get the argument, but I do believe that manufacturers strategically pick plant locations to benefit their bottom lines and if they built all German branded cars in Germany, we'd all be paying quite a bit more for them.
> 
> I drive a BMW 340i. The JSW was the wife's car and has been replaced with a Tiguan SEL-P, which we bought end of June and so far we've been happy with it. VW was a natural choice for us based on our experience with the JSW and the Tiguan fit our needs better than all available options, primarily because the cargo volume was the closest match to the JSW among all the vehicles we had considered and the 3rd row which is folded down 95% of the time was a plus if we had to haul some kids around or have visitors (with kids) from out of town.


I’d pay more for a car built on Germany then built in Mexico, SC, or South Africa etc. 
But I guess that’s what it’s coming down to right? We have to upgrade and pay more for a true German car! 

The 340 and Tiguan are both a nice cars though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I’d pay more for a car built on Germany then built in Mexico, SC, or South Africa etc.
> But I guess that’s what it’s coming down to right? We have to upgrade and pay more for a true German car!
> 
> The 340 and Tiguan are both a nice cars though!
> ...


It's getting harder to find German cars made in Germany. Even the new Q5 is made in Puebla.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Ah I see you put your adult friends that you don’t like in the third row lmao...
> 
> You put ya little wife in a huge truck like that god bless. If I did that it’d be in the body shop more then my drive way haha. All kidding aside what made you go with the Atlas with the kids? Who not go for something like the XC90?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having the 3rd row is intended for members of my or her family. My wife haven to sit with our 4 month old twins on the 2nd row for obvious reason, when I am driving. But when we go out , sometimes her parents, my parents, my sister, her sisters, my cousins, or whoever in our families comes, the 3rd row is very convenient. One of the reason why I wanted to upgrade.

She loves the Atlas and very aware of its size. If there any damage to that body, it is going to be from others hitting it in the parking lot. 

One of our groomsmen have the XC90. If I was even considering the XC90, I wouldn't have gone for it because he already has one. We tend not to have the same cars among the group of friends. It is good that we have a variety in vehicles. 

Also, I've driven his car and found that it is nice. It should be, it's luxury. However, Atlas did drive better. Just felt tighter, car like drive. It was also bit smaller I feel compared to the Atlas. Also, the 3rd row was very cumbersome to get into compared to the Atlas. In the Atlas, it is easy to get into the 3rd row even with the car seats installed in the 2nd row. Also, Volvo requires premium gas, Atlas only regular. Although I like technology, I found that some of the controls, such as the climate only available through the media system, cumbersome. I still like some physical buttons present and the Atlas has it as well as having it controlled through the infotainment system. He didn't have Android auto, so I didn't even go further. Of course safety. Both have a 5 star rating but Ultimately, like I have stated before, I am not a consumer targetof any luxury brands.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Having the 3rd row is intended for members of my or her family. My wife haven to sit with our 4 month old twins on the 2nd row for obvious reason, when I am driving. But when we go out , sometimes her parents, my parents, my sister, her sisters, my cousins, or whoever in our families comes, the 3rd row is very convenient. One of the reason why I wanted to upgrade.
> 
> She loves the Atlas and very aware of its size. If there any damage to that body, it is going to be from others hitting it in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


I respect that not getting a car or going with a brand because of knowing someone that already has one. Make your own path you don’t want to follow. 

I really don’t understand why gas would be a deciding factor for someone but to each their own. I personally never have put regular fuel in a car. Even when they could take it. 

I don’t think most cars have android auto. 

I definitely see why you choose the Atlas over an Audi though it makes sense for you. You need the extra space, and you like a big truck. You wanna save, but you’re not cheap. I respect the decision. I honestly don’t know what truck I’d go with if I needed 7 seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

southpawboston said:


> It's getting harder to find German cars made in Germany. Even the new Q5 is made in Puebla.


Yeah but I don’t believe the Q7 is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Yeah but I don’t believe the Q7 is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, Q7 is not Puebla. It's Bratislava, Slovakia, former East Bloc country. Still not Germany... as I said before, harder to find German cars made in Germany.

https://www.audi.com/corporate/en/company/production-sites/audi-production-worldwide/bratislava.html


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

southpawboston said:


> Correct, Q7 is not made in Puebla. It's made in Bratislava, Slovakia, former Soviet East Bloc country. Still not Germany... as I said before, harder to find German cars made in Germany.
> 
> https://www.audi.com/corporate/en/company/production-sites/audi-production-worldwide/bratislava.html


Notice how I don’t own a Q7 or Q5 haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

It seems Q5 has slightly better AWD system: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RpIBy4UgHw
But I wonder if Tig would have passed the last test in snow mode...


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Shadow1102 said:


> It seems Q5 has slightly better AWD system: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RpIBy4UgHw
> But I wonder if Tig would have passed the last test in snow mode...


Anything against Quattro will lose, it’s not a slightly thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Anything against Quattro will lose, it’s not a slightly thing


Subaru AWD will not...


----------

